# Anyone on the East Coast?



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey all,

I live on the East Coast of the UAE next to the Indian Ocean. I don't want to list the exact details here, but does anyone else live nearby? This side of the country is quite in the process of getting developed and while we are in this transitional process it can get boring fast here (I don't have a car yet). I don't mind hanging out with my neighbors, most of them speak a good amount of English, but is anyone nearby from Europe or the Americas? It would be nice to just chat with someone going through a similar situation as myself.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think anywhere in UAE without a car would be difficult. I am in Abu Dhabi and would not dream of living here without a car now, although I did manage it for the first 18 months I was here.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

good god however can you live there without a car

I absolutely love Fujairah for a few days but after that I really do feel I'm going potty. It is SO quiet. It would drive me around the bend to live there. 

Why not hire a car and head to (relative) civilisation (Dubai) once in a while. H3ll that's all keeps me sane living in AD...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> I think anywhere in UAE without a car would be difficult. I am in Abu Dhabi and would not dream of living here without a car now, although I did manage it for the first 18 months I was here.


I sold my car last month and have been cabbing it since. 

Deffo will buy another car but cabs are fine unless you live in new parts of town where you have to call them. 

I get to work faster now by taxi than driving as no flaffing around in 2 underground car parks. Tbh I'm re-thinking if I actually need / can financially justify another car. Taxis are so convenient and cheap in AD 

Things are HUGELY different in Fujairah. A reason I object to this "UAE Forum" for all non-DXB types. Life in AD is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING LIKE THE NORTHERN EMIRATES. 

Mods can you make your masters see sense and establish an AD forum and a NE forum? please!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

*A plea to the Expat Forum gods*

Things are HUGELY different in Fujairah/RAK/Ajman/Sharjah ("Northern Emirates") from Abu Dhbai, captial of the UAE and second city in size to our northern spotty upstart. 

Your Dubai forum is hugely busy. I still post there, despite moving 3 years ago from Dubai to AD. The UAE forum is dead. I believe because it has no focus. AD expats have nothing in common with Northern Emirates expats in terms of experiences. Dubai-based posters /mods may disagree but having lived in both cities for a few years expat issues between the two cities are similar but very different. 

Thing is you will not develop your business outside Dubai until you take the time and make the effort to appreciate this. Fine you may not be bothered. In which case your female slanted competitors will continue to trump you in AD 

If a MOD happens to read here, perhaps in a few months, maybe you could relay by thoughts to the Expat Forum Gods

Many thanks

Jim


----------

